# Superior peptides



## ckcrown84 (Mar 22, 2016)

Been using their products this cycle
Exemestane and caber 
Developed some sensitivity increased to 1ml/day on each
Gyno has only increased 

Products not good to go in this "batch" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayson (Apr 18, 2016)

Crap. Thank you for the update.


----------

